

GNOME or KDE? The Old Question Is New Today - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.datamation.com/open-source/gnome-or-kde-the-old-question-is-new-today-1.html

======
doug4hn
LXDE & Enlightenment work well for me, even inside a virtual machine.

------
codygman
xmonad

